# TwinCAT Run Fehler



## Anaconda55 (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich von Konfig auf Run wechseln möchte erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Error starting TwinCAT system!
> 
> For further information start the event viewer and open the application log.



Im Log steht dann folgendes:



> Fehler beim starten des TCNC Servers. Win32Error: 1060 The specified service does not exist as an installed service.).



Ab diese Zeitpunkt läuft auch die Konfig Mode nicht mehr und ich muss den Rechner neustarten dann funktioniert wieder die Konfig wie auch Free Run.

Wenn man dann wieder auf Run wechseln möchte gleicher Fehler.


----------



## trinitaucher (29 Oktober 2008)

Bitte immer dazuschreiben, was du für'n System hast. Embedded-PC ? IPC?
Welches Betriebssyste? (CE, WinXP o.a.)
Welche TwinCAT Lizens? (Runtime oder Vollversion)
Tritt der Fehler beim lokalen Zielsystem oder bei einem Remote-Zielsystem auf?
...
sonst können wir keine ordentliche Problemlösung machen.

Versuchst du vielleicht eine NC-Steuerung zu starten, hast aber gar keine entsprechende Installation? Z.B. wenn du Lokal eine NC konfigurierst, auf dem Zielsystem aber nur TwinCAT-PLC installiert ist.


----------



## Anaconda55 (29 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe einen Beckhoff PC mit Windows XP Embedded.
Der Fehler tritt im lokalen System direkt auf dem Beckhoff PC auf.

Ich versuche eine leere Konfiguration zu starten. Auf dem anderen PC funktioniert es ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bührer (29 Oktober 2008)

trinitaucher hat recht du solltest uns sagen welche Twincat Version du zum entwickeln brauchst und welche auf dem Zielsystem vorhanden ist. Das findest du über das Twincat symbol unten links und dann das Menü "Über twincat" heraus


----------



## Anaconda55 (29 Oktober 2008)

TwinCAT PLC 2.10.0 (Build 1325) Remote (Beckhoff PC)

TwinCAT NC PTP 2.10.0 (Build 1325) Local

Was ist hier bitte der Unterschied zwischen beiden Systemen?


----------



## Zickenbändiger (29 Oktober 2008)

Der Unterschied liegt darin das die PTP Version zum Ansteuern von Achsen im Point to Point Modus ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Bührer (29 Oktober 2008)

Wenn du ein Projekt in welcher du die NC Funktion verwendest auf dem Remote System starten möchtest, hast du ein Problem. Da das Remote system das NC nicht unterstützt.

Das NC hat etwas mit der Achsensteuerung zu tun.


----------



## Bührer (29 Oktober 2008)

Schau das du im Projectmanager Ordner NC-Konfiguration nichts drin hast.


----------



## Anaconda55 (29 Oktober 2008)

Ist nichts drin ...


----------



## Bührer (29 Oktober 2008)

Deine Fehlermeldung:



> Fehler beim starten des TCNC Servers



TCNC = Twincat NC ?

Es muss etwas mit dem NC zu tun haben,oder?

Kannst du ein neues Projectmanager File machen und dann E/A Geräte->Geräte suchen. Dann die Configuration mit Menü: Action->Aktiviert Konfiguration herunterladen. Geht das schreiben der configuration? 

Dann wechsel in den Run Mode.


----------



## Bührer (29 Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht hast du noch ein Bootproject mit NC Support auf dem Zielrechner lösche das Bootproject.


----------



## Anaconda55 (29 Oktober 2008)

Das Problem lag an TwinCAT selbst. -> Neu installiert = Funktioniert


----------



## Anaconda55 (29 Oktober 2008)

Anderes ähnliches Problem.

NC Achsen eingefügt. Hab nun auch NC auf dem Remote installiert.



> Fehler bei Initialisierungskommando >> Init2/IO: Create Images: Image Bauabschnitt_2_3-Prozessabbild createt >> Error: 0x6 (GLOBAL: target port not found [port 801]) << !


----------

